# Dinner on the EGG!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had my Mini Max fer bout 2 weeks now and FINALLY got to use it! (been killing me) Much quicker to light up and get up to heat then it's bigger brother large that I have. The ole lady brought home a couple pork tenderloins fer a quick cook! Turned out good, I wasn't impressed by the peppercorn one but the mesquite BBQ one wasn't too shabby! Cooked to 150 internal at 350. Teamed up w/ some limas/fried squash/noodles/ and of course biscuits and VA mountain honey....mmmmm


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

That looks great Jason!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bout damn time


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dad....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Dad....



You were suppose to get up w/ me and come out to shoot this week? hahaha my cell is broke, been w/out it fer 2 days---hasn't been too bad! Have to get a few folks together to shoot and cook!!!:thumbsup:

And Chase, it wasn't as hard "making my MM dirty" fer the 1st time!! hahaha she's ready fer the next venture! May make my large sit the bench unless I need the space fer bigger cooks!!! Hope she don't get jealous!


----------



## ET1SS (Jan 21, 2013)

*try this*

I found this recipe about three years ago, I found the key is high temp sear on tenderloin. I have shared this with friends and all have really enjoyed. I get my egg about 600 and get a good char. You won't be disappointed. This works great for week nights because it cooks so quick, leftovers for sandwiches the next day are a bonus. I have tried a number of the preseason tenderloins and never been satisfied.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/tyler-florence/pork-tenderloin-with-chimichurri-recipe.html


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> You were suppose to get up w/ me and come out to shoot this week? hahaha my cell is broke, been w/out it fer 2 days---hasn't been too bad! Have to get a few folks together to shoot and cook!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> And Chase, it wasn't as hard "making my MM dirty" fer the 1st time!! hahaha she's ready fer the next venture! May make my large sit the bench unless I need the space fer bigger cooks!!! Hope she don't get jealous!


Shoot. Yup. Tannerite it is. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Shoot. Yup. Tannerite it is.
> 
> sent from somewhere your not


Told ya I got a few cans of it....hahaha!:thumbsup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Give me a few weeks heads up. I will get my group together and we will bring food and more tannerite 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Give me a few weeks heads up. I will get my group together and we will bring food and more tannerite
> 
> sent from somewhere your not


After this weekend, I'm off on weekends fer a month.....:thumbsup: My neighbors won't complain....now I can't say we couldn't "wake the dead" at the cemetery next door!!!:yes::thumbsup: I ain't woke no one yet-------YET!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

It'll be big. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------

